# Train Show participation



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

When your club sets up at a train show how many club members participate?
Or is it the same 5-6 members doing everything?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually the same 5 or 6 have the time on Friday. 
The rest of us help pack up on Sunday when we have the time and off work. 
Plus the show does not open till 9:00 or 10:00 on Sat ,,so if we get there at 8 ish there is lots of time to finish up the little stuff.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

We have 15 to 20 members participating in setup and breakdown, with approximately 12 (including wives) present during show hours.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty much any kind of club out there has those that come out and help or just join the fun and then you have those that don't. 

As a past president of a car club, it was interesting to me how many people came, signed up, paid the dues for a year and were never seen again. 

I knew of one club back home that set a max amount of members at 50. 

Each member was required to come out to club events unless they were excused by the board. Like a death in the family. 

Those that didn't abide by the rules got kicked out and there was always a list of people waiting to join. 

Those that had to work weekends typically were not welcomed into the club. 

If you want members to participate, you have to have fun.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I know people have things to do, but when you have over 40 members in the club and 5-6 show up at a train show.
That's pretty sad. If they are not going to participate in a club activity or come to meetings why join?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, our club only has 5-6 members right now, so the answer is Yes. All of our members try to help. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Green Bay, WI has at least 4 Train Clubs operating currently... 2 HO, 1 O (3 rail modular), & 1 G Club. 

I am very familiar with both the O modular (has 84 4 ft modules/portable) & the new G Club. 

The O Club averages 1 setup per month (12 per year).... Dec Holiday Train Run at Subaru dealer drew 800+ in 6 hours, 

The nuke Power plant (FP&L) visitor center RR Show drew 1030 in 5 hours last weekend.... Both with Just Fantastic... A++++ live TV morning coverage!! 

Every Sept 1, the O Club sets up it's schedule... Via vote with a participation head count.... Basically little interest means NO RR Show/Run.... 

Important to the O Club is that 4 of 44 Family memberships do know how to load the 2 Club trailers properly !! 

Every set up over 11 years is a different module sequence, every month. PS: O Gaugers have no Club House, just 2 big Trailers. 

The G Club is a whole different story... All 32 memberships are on a different page... Setting up a July Public 

Garden Tour of 5 homes is bordering on difficult due each members layout (or Planned Layout) being in various stages of completion. 

Setting up monthly G meetings in back yards brings either 9 or 30 members together. Running your Engines on other G layouts 

is hit or miss..... Well, the O Club is 12 years old & Stable...... The G Club is 1.5 years old & beginning to mesh...... 

And one HO Club has hit the Jack POT with a Brand new home in a Brand new City Library Basement !!!! 

And in summary.... IF one RR event is poorly attended this year,,, Next year it will be discussed & possibly dropped.... 

And in hind sight.... Those Club members who have Trains but NO Layout.... Have a favorable need for Club Layouts.... 

A RR Club is a Good mix of RRers seeking different needs & participation levels from a very flexible hobby..... 

Dennis M.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Two Rodeos (shows) under my belt now, my layout is loaded, transported, assembled and operated by an army of 1 (me







), with welcome help during showtime from the Door Hollow Shortline crew.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember when I first meet Donny, him and Craig packed up their own display. So did I , now we're just older.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 26 Jan 2012 04:51 PM 
I remember when I first meet Donny, him and Craig packed up their own display. So did I , now we're just older. 













I remember those days of hauling my entire layout down to the show and working literally till the last minute to get everything ready, than being too tired the next two days to enjoy anything. 

I WILL be at the setup tonight after 4:30 btw


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

When member of the regional GR club we would see the same dozen doing the show even though show participation was voted on by the whole club (40+ households) So it got to the point where i would state the obvious (before a show vote) , "only vote yes for club participation at a show only if you will be there to help .... vote no if you're unlikely able to help at the show " 


There was one member who stated he continually forgot when-was a monthly meeting. I asked him, "do you not own or have a calendar hanging somewheres .. and then mark every third thursday of each month excluding ...." 


doug c


----------

